# Magic Cables



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi everyone! I bought a few Magic Cables pattern books in September and started to knit my first sweater just before Xmas.I knit the back twice.First time I had the calculated the gauge wrongly.Second time I forgot to transfer stitches to get the lace look.Third time I got it right!
It is ,also,the first time I have done a cut and sew neckline.It wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be.I used Yeoman's Cashmilon and it was really good to work with. After a lot of rows and plenty of keep fit pushing and pulling the carriage, I am fairly satisfied with my Magic Cables.
Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice work and a beautiful sweater. I love all those cables.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't know about magic cables, but you have certainly worked your magic here...beautiful jumper.


----------



## FloridaYvonne (Nov 11, 2014)

It's beautiful. Pat yourself on the back for perseverance !!!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I love those patterns! I've done a couple cardigans and especially pleased with one for hubby using Magic Yarn!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I love the Magic Cables. :thumbup: I, too, just finished a cardigan that was on here a couple weeks ago. It is so much fun! Yours is really pretty and turned out well!  Ann


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice. These Magic Cable sweaters always wash and wear well and are lovely and warm


----------



## eldalily (Jan 3, 2015)

Beautiful, amazing work, congratulations!

eldalily


----------



## hjd (Dec 7, 2013)

Beautifully and skillfully done!The cut and sew neckline is very neat too. Congratulations on your perseverance.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Great job. I love the sweater.


----------



## 105427 (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice ! Lovely done. I remember I also have one of those books somewhere. :?:
I'm not in the machine-knitting mode last months. I mostly do handknitting. Frogging all of my older sweaters because they are way to big now I've lost weight. I'm glad I mostly worked with very good yarn.


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

What a great job!


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! I admire your stick-to-it-iv-ness!!! My biggest problem lately is picking one project and seeing it all the way through! LOL! Too many choices. If I only had one cone of yarn and one pattern, I might get something done!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice work. Love your sweater.
Rhonda


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Well done. Lovely sweater.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful sweater. Guess, that decides it. I need some "Magic cable" books.
Anyone here: which is your favourite Magic Cable book?


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

Satisfied???, I would be ECSTATIC. it is gorgeous. and cut and sew yet,.. Way beyond my fear tolerance.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice cables, I am a old knitter and have a magic cables book, but it shows punch cards. I am not fond of punching cards, but will do it if I need to. Do any of you who have made the magic cable sweaters/patterns use punch cards? Thanks much, Judy


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very professional looking.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

pdljmpr said:


> Very nice cables, I am a old knitter and have a magic cables book, but it shows punch cards. I am not fond of punching cards, but will do it if I need to. Do any of you who have made the magic cable sweaters/patterns use punch cards? Thanks much, Judy


I have made them using the punchcards.

I also have a set of already marked Mylars for the Studio Electronics that I would love to sell. They can be used as is or erase the sheets. Quite a few different patterns, Cables & Bits, Magic cables etc.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Beautiful, great work, well done :thumbup:


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

That is amazing. Your sweater is beautiful. Love the blue. It inspires me to keep learning how to use my machine.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice sweater. Now I want to learn to do magic cables. I have a lot of Red Heart Super Saver in Aran color and think a magic cable pullover might be the perfect use for it. Thanks for sharing your outstanding work!!


----------



## Bpcrafty (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought a Magic Cables book sometime ago. 
You've given me hope that I will one day make something that is as beautiful as yours! &#127826;


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's beautiful, and the neckband looks really great. I still haven't tried cut and sew. For your first time, it looks like a pro did it.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

JeanneHolmes said:


> Great job. I love the sweater.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joan Hagan (Jul 11, 2014)

beautiful work. keep it up


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

beautiful.well done.i found you need lots of concertration when doing magic cable.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very pretty. I do have the books and try too.


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Very Nice!! I Love those books!! I've made several of the sweaters in the past-once you get used to the pattern it goes pretty quickly!!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, I have made the magic cables sweaters with punchcards. I felt that after I had spent all that time punching the cards needed for a sweater, I really should knit it more than once! So I have a green sweater and a yellow sweater with the same diamond design. I love them both.

I found the cut and sew neckline in Ricki's books to be quite detailed, easy to follow, and that it fit me well! I have used that neckline on other sweaters too!

Rita in Raleigh, NC



pdljmpr said:


> Very nice cables, I am a old knitter and have a magic cables book, but it shows punch cards. I am not fond of punching cards, but will do it if I need to. Do any of you who have made the magic cable sweaters/patterns use punch cards? Thanks much, Judy


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hinny said:


> Hi everyone! I bought a few Magic Cables pattern books in September and started to knit my first sweater just before Xmas.I knit the back twice.First time I had the calculated the gauge wrongly.Second time I forgot to transfer stitches to get the lace look.Third time I got it right!
> It is ,also,the first time I have done a cut and sew neckline.It wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be.I used Yeoman's Cashmilon and it was really good to work with. After a lot of rows and plenty of keep fit pushing and pulling the carriage, I am fairly satisfied with my Magic Cables.
> Happy New Year to all!


 Oh wow ! I love it, Beautiful !! :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Hinny said:


> Hi everyone! I bought a few Magic Cables pattern books in September and started to knit my first sweater just before Xmas.I knit the back twice.First time I had the calculated the gauge wrongly.Second time I forgot to transfer stitches to get the lace look.Third time I got it right!
> It is ,also,the first time I have done a cut and sew neckline.It wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be.I used Yeoman's Cashmilon and it was really good to work with. After a lot of rows and plenty of keep fit pushing and pulling the carriage, I am fairly satisfied with my Magic Cables.
> Happy New Year to all!


Did you do the neckband? It is one of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful sweater, well done!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have searched the internet and have been unable to find directions for the "Magic Cable". Can anyone direct me to instructions - hopefully free - so I can learn the technique?

Thanks!
Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

GrammaAnn - got your cardi.I missed it first time around as I was in London helping my daughter pack up her apartment!It looks lovely!
Bettyirene - yes I did do the neckband myself and as I am visiting my dad, I haven t got a sewing machine for the cut and sew so I sewed by hand.It worked surprisingly well.Hope it holds together after a few washes!!
Bob - I have never found any Magic Cables free. The books I bought were £5 each and,for me,worth it.
Punching the card was intense and time consuming and I agree I will be using this card several times again with different colour wool and maybe a different pattern for the sleeves.
I would like to thank you all for the kind and positive responses which is so "feel good" and encouraging.
It is so nice to share something with people who have the same interest.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> I have searched the internet and have been unable to find directions for the "Magic Cable". Can anyone direct me to instructions - hopefully free - so I can learn the technique?
> 
> Thanks!
> Bob
> The KnittyGritty


Ricki Mundstock developed the technique. "Magic Cables" are a combination of tuck and lifted stitches.

Ricki's patterns are still under copyright, and available from Stephanie's Yarn Studio. Admin won't let the link post, so do a search for Stephanie's Yarn Studio in ByBee, TN. Then click on patterns


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Your sweater is very nice you did a great job on the cut and sew neckline.I also knitted some of Ricki Mundstock Sweater my next one will be the Patchwork Cardigan.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

What a great job! It looks very professional !


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Your sweater looks great! Great job you deserve a pat on the back for your great knitting and "stick-to-it"ness&#128522;&#128077;


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Awesome looking sweater. Neckline is perfect


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

veer nice sweater


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

You sweater is gorgeous!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Rita I just bought diamond cables by RM. 2 patterns in the booklet and even the 3 punch cards are included. Which pattern did you knit?


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jan 7, 2015)

Hinny said:


> Hi everyone! I bought a few Magic Cables pattern books in September and started to knit my first sweater just before Xmas.I knit the back twice.First time I had the calculated the gauge wrongly.Second time I forgot to transfer stitches to get the lace look.Third time I got it right!
> It is ,also,the first time I have done a cut and sew neckline.It wasn't as bad as I had thought it would be.I used Yeoman's Cashmilon and it was really good to work with. After a lot of rows and plenty of keep fit pushing and pulling the carriage, I am fairly satisfied with my Magic Cables.
> Happy New Year to all!


That is stunning. I joined this group to find someone else who could work magic cables and I am so happy to find this thread. I am a punchcard user, and I am punching the card from the Ricky Munstock book. I am doing pattern 904 (the one without seed stitch). My question is, should there be so many holes in the card? Am I punching it right?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

alysonpeaches said:


> That is stunning. I joined this group to find someone else who could work magic cables and I am so happy to find this thread. I am a punchcard user, and I am punching the card from the Ricky Munstock book. I am doing pattern 904 (the one without seed stitch). My question is, should there be so many holes in the card? Am I punching it right?


I just did a Magic cable cardigan. They are so much fun! If you are punching it as the photo shows, you are doing it right!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

alysonpeaches said:


> That is stunning. I joined this group to find someone else who could work magic cables and I am so happy to find this thread. I am a punchcard user, and I am punching the card from the Ricky Munstock book. I am doing pattern 904 (the one without seed stitch). My question is, should there be so many holes in the card? Am I punching it right?


Pattern 904 is 'Single Cable and Popcorn' and the punch card should have very few unpunched holes. 
The diagram for the electronic input shows very few black marks and mostly white spaces because you can input the pattern easier and faster that way. The electronic pattern is actually shown in reverse. THEN use the KHC button on your electronic machine to reverse the stitch design to make the pattern into a readable tuck pattern for the machine to knit.


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jan 7, 2015)

Azzara said:


> Pattern 904 is 'Single Cable and Popcorn' and the punch card should have very few unpunched holes.
> The diagram for the electronic input shows very few black marks and mostly white spaces because you can input the pattern easier and faster that way. The electronic pattern is actually shown in reverse. THEN use the KHC button on your electronic machine to reverse the stitch design to make the pattern into a readable tuck pattern for the machine to knit.


Thankyou for replying. I have a Standard Gauge 891 non electronic Brother, so it isnt the bulky pattern. I am still punching the card, but I understand what you mean now about the card having few unpunched holes. I havent found how to post a photo, but it is the pink pattern book with the apricot colour sweater on the front and the lady has big hair perm! I am trying the pattern out once I have punched it, maybe to work a baby blanket before I do the sweater.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it was the one shown in pink. I have also knit the magic cable v-neck with the vines around the v-neck.



KateWood said:


> Rita I just bought diamond cables by RM. 2 patterns in the booklet and even the 3 punch cards are included. Which pattern did you knit?


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Alysonpeaches thanks for the dear comment.Yes there is an awful lot of punching going on.A few years ago I had an electronic machine and it was far easier to operate "the punching". I used pattern number 901 braided cable of the Cables & Lace book.I didn't mark every hole needed to be punched but did it the other way.Namely, I marked the holes not to be punched and somehow it gave more clarity and not so much ink smudge over the card.I could send you a photo of the card to show you but I am sure if that is allowed.I am sure someone will inform us!


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

I am not sure if it is allowed.Forgot the not!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

As Hinny has said, if you have an electronic machine which uses a Mylar sheet then you do the pattern in reverse, mark the non punched holes on the Mylar sheet. If you have a electronic machine were you type the pattern straight into the machine you type in the non punched holes. When you come to knit the pattern you then have to select/switch on the negative key to change the pattern so that it then becomes the same as a punch card pattern. It explains this in all the pattern books and it makes these patterns a lot quicker and easier to do than it does for those that have a punch card machine.


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jan 7, 2015)

Another question, the pattern states casting on and knit 30 rows of rib. Then RC000 set machine for tuck switch. It doesnt say transfer sts up to main bed. Is this taken for granted? I presume its worked on main bed and not main bed and ribber?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

alysonpeaches said:


> Another question, the pattern states casting on and knit 30 rows of rib. Then RC000 set machine for tuck switch. It doesnt say transfer sts up to main bed. Is this taken for granted? I presume its worked on main bed and not main bed and ribber?


It is a main bed only pattern so "yes" you do transfer the stitches from the ribber up.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't like to hijack other peoples topics with pictures of my own but for those that don't like having a dropped sleeve sweater, or don't like the fit/style of a garment pattern from the actual books please be aware of the fact that you can use the stitch patterns without using the garment pattern. This is obviously a lot easier if you have a charting device and a little patience placing the stitch pattern correctly. It's also easier if you use the seed stitch pattern for the section that is being decreased for a sleeve. I did two this way about a couple of years ago that are pictured on my topics and made one before Christmas that I haven't put on here. The one just done is an all over cable pattern and I found that one side of the decreasing doesn't look quite right because the cable pulls on the seam slightly. I am now knitting a second using the same stitch pattern to try and rectify this.
The only reason that I don't use the garment pattern is because I am only 5ft, a little plump, and the style of sweater in the book doesn't suit me.


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jan 7, 2015)

Just got to row 16 on the pattern and hung the clusters. But the next row is too hard to knit, I cannot push the carriage across. I have taken the weights off, tried that, no better. I have added more weight, again, no different. I have adjusted the tension but its too late, I think I had it too tight. The clusters that you pull up are really pulling down on the needles.
Do you have any advice?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

If you have too heavy of yarn, it is a lot to be on the needles and it is hard to push. I used a 3/15 yarn and a tension 9 on mine. It seemed pretty loose, but I had no trouble with the machine handling the yarn and stitches. Ann


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Have you tried putting the needles with the clusters on forward to holding position and with the carriage not on hold see if it will knit them back then?


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jan 7, 2015)

I kind of gave up. I tried to push the carriage across 3 times, each time it stuck not very far in. I unravelled it each time to the beginning of the the row, but it wasnt having it. I am going to leave it until I have more experience. The yarn I was using was fine 4ply, might have been 3 ply. 
Thanks for suggestion of tension, it is clear my tension was too tight. I was on 4. I tightened it from 6 because of initial problems with the tuck sts coming off.

I have only had the machine a month, so, maybe its too soon.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

alysonpeaches said:


> I kind of gave up. I tried to push the carriage across 3 times, each time it stuck not very far in. I unravelled it each time to the beginning of the the row, but it wasnt having it. I am going to leave it until I have more experience. The yarn I was using was fine 4ply, might have been 3 ply.
> Thanks for suggestion of tension, it is clear my tension was too tight. I was on 4. I tightened it from 6 because of initial problems with the tuck sts coming off.
> 
> I have only had the machine a month, so, maybe its too soon.


Don't give up....tension 4 was far too tight for 4ply and in this case even 3 ply. The upper tension on the mast may have been too loose, with yarn threaded into the sinker plate the wire from the mast should arch over.
The other thing that you may not have known is that you need to have your Tuck wheels forward on the sinker plate. I can get away without these in operation on my machine but they do tell you to use them and on most machines they are a must use when doing Tuck.


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Alysonpeaches ....I have sent you a PM.Regards Hinny.


----------

